# Zoysia: how fast can you change cut height?



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Buying a new home that has thin blade zoysia that is currently cut at 3" or so. Changing over to a reel at 1" to start, can I just put grass catchers on it and hammer it or cut it down in increments?


----------



## Greendoc (Mar 24, 2018)

Dirt. Sooner you do it sooner it looks better. Incremental mowing leaves dead material for you to look at until it has been cut to dirt. Zoysia tends to grow green material on top of long brown stems when not mowed low.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

To borrow a line "do you feel lucky today, well do you?" I'd be tempted to knock it down right away and it'll look much better sooner. Take it down to under 1", go to 1/2" if your mower allows.


----------



## Jmyler (Jun 14, 2019)

I asked the farm that supplies the geo zoysia here this same question and he told me to work your way down with about 4 to 5 days between for recovery. I took his advice and had fine results but I don't have anything to compare it to.


----------



## Owens_Geo (Jun 24, 2018)

I've done it both ways on my Geo. Going to the dirt is defiantly the way to go for the best results, but it is serious amount of work to knock it down and get it cleaned up. Good luck and congrats on the new house!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Trading up ...nice.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

This was taken Thursday, new roof going on


File photo of the house


Ariely view


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Yard has definitely been neglected. Gwinnett county 16 acres. Going to be alot of work.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Good road frontage, needs PGR PGR and more PGR.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Looks lot of garage space

Edit: looks like we found the host of next ATL meetup


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

Sounds good. There are quite a few guys local. I am off 124 right where gwinnett becomes Barrow.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

2011 3100d
1200 hours
Freshly serviced and sharpened
With grass catchers.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

95mmrenegade said:


> This was taken Thursday, new roof going on
> 
> 
> File photo of the house
> ...


Great looking property. I've heard of secluded before but man, I would never wear clothes there. During the summer at least.


----------



## MrMeaner (Feb 21, 2017)

95mmrenegade said:


> 2011 3100d
> 1200 hours
> Freshly serviced and sharpened
> With grass catchers.


Sounds like you bought the brother/sister machine I bought basically from the same seller - you will love it and has been a great machine so far.

The Grass Catchers suck though!! I installed them for the first time yesterday and cut roughly 1000sq ft of my 33K sq ft on my property yesterday after 4days of growth and they were practically full of clippings. If your going from 3" down to 1" to 3/8" you might not even get 25ft before they are full.


----------



## somathnao (Dec 16, 2018)

95mmrenegade said:


> Sounds good. There are quite a few guys local. I am off 124 right where gwinnett becomes Barrow.


Congratulations on the new house!

You live 5 minutes from me. I'm at the Retreat at Ashbury Park right down the street!


----------



## UFG8RMIKE (Apr 21, 2019)

Damn! Nice. Where you pick up the triplex? How much?


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

somathnao said:


> 95mmrenegade said:
> 
> 
> > Sounds good. There are quite a few guys local. I am off 124 right where gwinnett becomes Barrow.
> ...


Thats crazy, I just drove through that neighborhood looking to see what TV and internet service was available. I will spot by and introduce myself one day. Lots of guys in this area.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

UFG8RMIKE said:


> Damn! Nice. Where you pick up the triplex? How much?


Basically 9k shipped from Ohio.


----------



## 95mmrenegade (Jul 31, 2017)

MrMeaner said:


> 95mmrenegade said:
> 
> 
> > 2011 3100d
> ...


Yeah I left the catchers on for maybe 10' and took them off. Just cut it a bunch of times in different directions and raked it up. I think I need to drop it to 5/8 and repeat. Right now I am trying to cut at 1" on PGR


----------

